# Reminders that you still are connected, even without the kids



## LaQueso (Dec 30, 2012)

My cheating STBXH and I have been separated for almost a year and a half and there are still some reminders that we are still sadly connected by more than just our kids. Every now and then it pops up, like tonight.I have the family desktop computer and even though I changed most information that was in his name on the primary account ( its an Apple) I guess I forgot about Amazon. I was just searching for various books and then realized that its still logged in under STBXH. When I looked at the recommended purchases page it lists all kinds of goodies that he purchased for his POSOW. I know he recently purchased pearl earrings for her among lots of other purchases that I know were just for her. I had been doing such a good job of not knowing what he is doing in spite of our five little kids reports when they come back from visitation. grrr...
anyone else have those kinds of reminders?


----------

